

Looking for dedicated servers and flexible storage solution - appl3star

We are now looking for an ISP providing us with dedicated servers and a lot of flexible storage (comparable to Rackspace uNAS) - but not Rackspace. Anyone?
======
clueless123
openhosting.com, check them out ..

